# Que integrado usar para un contador y decodificador?



## scoop (Nov 11, 2006)

Gracias por tomarte la molestia de leer este post, a continuación te describo mi problema, necesito hacer un "Cuenta revoluciones" el problema es que debe contar hasta 99 vueltas la única forma que conozco para contar(CONTADOR) y para visualizar en el display (DECODIFICADOR) es hacerlo con GAL´s la bronca es que es ¡¡¡¡Una super chamba talachera por los estados que son 100! mi pregunta es: ¿CONOCES ALGÚN CIRCUITO INTEGRADO QUE ME PUEDA FACILITAR ESTE DILEMA? Y DE SER POSIBLE ¿COMO LO PUEDO IMPLEMENTAR A MI NECESIDAD?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola scoop:

Este es un contador básico de 0 a 99, está hecho con un par de 74LS190 y un par de 74LS48, la entrada de reloj (CLK1) debe ser cambiada por tu circuito sensor de las revoluciones. Recuerda que como se está trabajando con tecnología TTL, la alimentación siempre debe ser de 5V. Y que los displays deben llevar en cada entrada un resistor por lo menos de 2.2K.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola scoop, circuitos contadores los hay de muchas clases, el de nuestro amigo Apollo es un gran ejemplo, adjunto el diagrama de un circuito parecido pero con algunas caracteristicas diferentes:

Usa dos contadores 7490 y dos decodificadores 7447, las salidas de los 7447 son bajas por lo tanto hay que conectarlas a visualizadores anodo común. El resto de recomendaciones son iguales a las del circuito anterior. 

Saludos y feliz apredizaje.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

El siguiente circuito es otro ejemplo de contador 0-99 pero este es más sencillo por lo que solo requiere dos contadores 7490 y dos displays BCD.


----------



## scoop (Nov 22, 2006)

¡¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!!!! APOLLO y THE MASTER COL, su ayuda me fue exageradamente útil, espero terminar este proyecto pronto para publicarlo aquí.


----------



## scoop (Nov 30, 2006)

Les dejo el cuenta revoluciones probado y funcionando nada mas hizo falta la energía (VCC) y tierra de los circuitos; *en el 4093 es VDD(a 5 volts) pin No. 14 y VSS(a tierra) pin No. 7; en el 74LS90 es VCC pin No. 5 y GND el pin No.10; en el 74LS47 el pin No.8 es GND y el pin No.16 VCC;* con el potenciometro se ajusta la sensibilidad de la fotoresistencia de acuerdo a la luz ambiental.

Si quieres saber sobre la configuración de los contadores para contar en decenas busca las especificaciones técnicas de este en www.alldatasheet.com(vienen en inglés).

*Cabe señalar un agradecimiento a APOLLO, THE MASTER COL, ARISTIDES y CAPITANP, que si no me hubiesen auxiliado, no habria acabado a tiempo mi proyecto.*


----------



## poncho_99 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola estoy realizando este circuito solo que en vez del oscilador quiero utilizar dos fotodiodos e inflarojo, ya quee tengo que realizar un circuito que cuente a las personas que pasen por UNA SOLA puerta de entrada y salida y mandar el total de personas que estan dentro de la salaa los display , tienen que estar separados 80 cm los fotodiodos mi idea era hacer una funcion con conpuertas para cuando se activara el primer fotodiodo (A entrada) mandara el pulso ascendente y se desactivara el fotodiodo que esta despues de el (Bsalida), y cuando las personas salieran y interrumpieran el fotodiodo B  el A se desactivara y mandara un pulso desendente, que circuito podria utilzar para los fotodiodos?¿ 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.......................


----------



## joel octavio (May 1, 2009)

ola amigos..tengo un problema con un contador de 6 digitos que realize con dos 4543 y dos 4553 y un conformador de pulsos en la el que use un 4093, lo he instalado en una dobladora es una maquina que transporta hojas y  las dobla en dos la funcion de este contador que realize es contar las hojas antes de ser dobladas mas o menos pasan a una velocidad de 2 a 3 hojas por segundo el problema es que se loquea la cuenta por mas que regule la sensibilidad del LDR algunas veces cuenta hasta 3 hojas cuando solamente ha pasado 1 hoja...quiero hacer un circuito contador noce sino con el CNY70 o con fofodiodos para 6 digitos si alguien me puede ayudar ..cual me recomendarian y si tienen el esquema para hacer un contador con el CNY70 o solamente el circuito con el CNY70 y acoplarlo a mi circuito contador de 6 digitos lo agradeceria mucho...hice hace tiempo un seguidor de linea con este sensor, a una distancia de 6 a 8 milim. sensaba y mandaba un pulso a un  transistor bd135 este activaba un relay y energizaba un motor..pero mi pregunta es si es que el relay con este sistema puede funcionar tan rapido como para detectar 2 o 3 hojas por segundo osea pegar y despegar el contacto mediante el pulso q mande el CNY70 cada vez que detecte la hoja...mi idea es que en el momento que active y desactive el relay haga prender y apagar un led que este encerrado en un tubito oscuro junto con el ldr cada vez que prenda este led el LDR detecte y mande un pulso..puede funcionar de esta manera y que lo haga a una velocidad de 2 a 3 hojas por segundo sin que se loquee usando vuelvo a repetir como sensor de pasado de hojas el CNY70? agradeceria mucho su ayuda......


----------



## banistelrroy (May 8, 2009)

chicos una vez nos toco hacer relojes en grupos en la universidad y uno de los grupos los hizo usando un solo integrado que cumplia la funcion de contador y decoificador a la vez no recuerdo el tipo de integrado pero lo hicieron usando lo mas minimo en integrados....seria bueno que si alguien sabe como hacer un contador y que use un solo integrado para contar y decodificar a la vez seria muy bueno q responda a este post o cree un tema nuevo.....


----------



## elchare (Ago 12, 2009)

hola amigos como estan es primera vez que utilizo el foro para postear ya que siempre lo uso para aclara las dudas y me parece muy bueno! a mi se me presento un problema cuando quise hacer un proyecto sencillo y resulto ser peor, queria hacer un contador hasta 9 con un 7493 y 4543, yo se que el contador es hasta 15, pero cuando conecte el decodificador todas las salidas del display eran en nivel alto y conecte de mil un manera ese display y nada! mi pregunta es se puede con ese decodificador o estaba piche ese integrado¿ porque no creo que tenga q ver mucho que deco utilice.... gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2009)

Necesitariamos ver tu circuito para poder decirte....


----------



## elchare (Ago 27, 2009)

lo q pasa hermano es que el circuito lo estoy planeando yo  mismo no tngo grafico...solo hice las conexiones del contador 7493 y  me conto en binario perfecto hasta 15 cuando conectle las salidas binarias a las entradas del deco Q0,Q1,Q2 Y Q3 la salida de 7 segmentos no me daba nada todas en nivel alto nunca variaban el deco era 4543.noc si es necesario compatibilidad o puede ser el deco quemado


----------



## scroll (Ene 21, 2010)

hola, yo tengo un sensor de efecto hall para medir los pulso, pero me hace falta pasar esos pulsos de triangulos a  cuadrados, como los puedo pasar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

scroll dijo:


> hola, yo tengo un sensor de efecto hall para medir los pulso, pero me hace falta pasar esos pulsos de triangulos a  cuadrados, como los puedo pasar



Con un *Smith Trigger*

Por ejemplo: *CD40106*


----------



## alexus (Ene 22, 2010)

otra opcion serian los 4510 y 4511.


----------



## scroll (Ene 22, 2010)

Gracias, pero necesito  un circuito hecho, si me lo podeis pasar, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

scroll dijo:


> Gracias, pero necesito  un *circuito hecho*, si me lo podeis pasar, estaria muy agradecido.



¿ A que te refieres con "circuito hecho" ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## scroll (Ene 25, 2010)

perdon, no es que no quiera la verdad, es que no tengo mucha  idea y ya he probado con unos cuantos circuitos  y no he consegido nada, y estoy un poco a la desesperada, porque llevo ya con este problema mas de un año, no es que sea minimo esfuerfo, entendezme, detodas formas gracias por toda la informacion.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola scroll

Eso del “Mínimo esfuerzo” es algo que se siente por los que estamos mirando los mensajes.
Por ejemplo en este tema que lo llamó el originador: *“**Qué integrado usar para un contador y decodificador?”*
Tú tienes 3 mensajes y, por lo que he visto en este Foro, debes anexar algo que deje ver a los demás que estás haciendo un esfuerzo para lograr tu objetivo.
De otro modo se irá tomando este Foro como “El proveedor de diagramas o esquemáticos” .

En fin, adjunto un dibujo el cual trae una pequeña ayuda para desarrollar tu proyecto. No sé que utilidad le pretendas dar pero ten en cuenta que si vas a medir por ejemplo RPM debes medir cuantos pulsos llegan a tu sistema por unidad de tiempo, agregar más contadores, decodificadores y Display’s.

Espero te ayude

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: En Cuanto puedas envíanos los avances de tu proyecto.


----------



## scroll (Ene 31, 2010)

Muchas cracias, de verdad, de todas formas no se donde comectar, tengo que hacer todo el circuito, o solo con el primer eleneto me vale, atarte la salida que me tiene que llegar al tacometro tiene que ser negativa.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola scroll


Qué quieres decir con esto: -el primer “eleneto” me vale-?


Si la salida del HALL es negativa conéctala a la entrada de un Amp. Oper. Inversor y Listo.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola omencherry


Para que el 74LS193 cuente descendentemente debes aplicar los pulsos al Pin 4 (CPD). Los Pins Para Vcc. Y Gnd. no aparecen pues el Circuit Maker Los Asume. Digamos que ya los tiene conectados a donde deben ir por Falla(Default).

Considera los otros Pines: PL, MR, D0, D1, D2, D3, estos Pines deben estar de acuerdo a lo que pretendes hacer.
No los dejes a “0” ó a “1”. Repito deben estar de acuerdo a lo que pretendes hacer.

No puedo abrir el archivo que adjuntaste.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 25, 2012)

solo se quita el relay y se conecta a la entrada IN del diseño de MR carlos y listo.

por cierto gracias MR



Mil gracias a MR carlos FOGONAZO y otros mas que me ayudaron pero sobre todo a MR carlos quien me mando un diagrama parecido al que ya tenia. ya que hace tiempo tuve problemas con un tacometro con el 4511 y y 4518 y me contaba erraticamente, el problema era que el motor que simulaba una rueda estaba conectada a la misma fuente como dijo fogonazo un motor manda un chorro de pulsos al circuito y este era el problema.  
Es importante tomar en cuenta la fuente de alimentacion de sus circuitos ya que este es el principal problema debido a que los CI son muy sensibles a los pulsos electricos. 
Solución utilice una fuente de pc obtuve los 9 voltios y fin del problema. 
Ahora solo queda adaptarle el sensor hall pero eso es otra historia.

el diseño original es este:

http://fiat600club.mforos.com/1554332/8045347-velocimetro-digital/

claro que tiene muchos errores que tendran que resolver.

Este foro es para personas que tenga al menos un minimo de conocimientos de electronica para entender lo que se explica, pero sobre todo que tengan algo empezado.
mi consejo para scroll diseña algo encamina el proyecto que aqui te van a ayudar.


----------

